# La vostra canzone anno 2006-7



## Old Fa. (9 Febbraio 2007)

Quali canzoni vi sono piaciute, ..... in modo particolare quest'anno ? 

Quelle nuovissime ancora meglio


----------



## Old Fa. (9 Febbraio 2007)

L'ho trovata, ... sul genere romantico la mia è questa, ... anche se non capisco una sola parola di quello che "racconta" la cantante:

http://mv.it.music.yahoo.com/player.../it.music.yahoo.com/musicvideos/lists/top.asp


----------



## Miciolidia (9 Febbraio 2007)

Fa. ha detto:


> L'ho trovata, ... sul genere romantico la mia è questa, ... anche se non capisco una sola parola di quello che "racconta" la cantante:
> 
> http://mv.it.music.yahoo.com/player.../it.music.yahoo.com/musicvideos/lists/top.asp


 


anche per me è arabo il testo.

Ma la trovo assai piacevole, anzi mi piace e basta.

bella lei e bello il pianoforte.



E questa invece l'ho ascoltata cosi tante volte che ora non la reggo quasi piu'.




http://mv.it.music.yahoo.com/player.../it.music.yahoo.com/musicvideos/lists/top.asp


----------



## Old Fa. (9 Febbraio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> anche per me è arabo il testo.
> 
> Ma la trovo assai piacevole, anzi mi piace e basta.
> 
> ...


Miciolidia, ... mi hai quotato il mio collegamento ... dove è la tua ??


----------



## Miciolidia (9 Febbraio 2007)

Abbi pazienza, ne faccio giusta una su  5. la vado a riacchiappare, è quella di Shakira.



Non voglio arrivare a parlare di "mozione degli affetti" che è tutt'altra roba, ma quella che hai postato prima mi smuove l'armamentario interior.


----------



## dererumnatura (9 Febbraio 2007)

Fa. ha detto:


> Quali canzoni vi sono piaciute, ..... in modo particolare quest'anno ?
> 
> Quelle nuovissime ancora meglio


 
Eccola qui: Mi fa venire voglia di ballare!!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3SU5dpeNu48

Scissor Sisters~I Don't Feel Like Dancing


----------



## Old Fa. (9 Febbraio 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Eccola qui: Mi fa venire voglia di ballare!!
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3SU5dpeNu48
> ...


E' vero ... fa proprio venir voglia di ballare, ... è anche simpaticissima.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Un genere di canzone che non ti fa pensare alle storie cazzute che puoi avere nella mente


----------



## Old Fa. (9 Febbraio 2007)

Se invece vuoi suicidarti, ... ed hai qualche esitazione  

	
	
		
		
	


	





questa à indicata: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RkaM7sbredg

PS: quella del disco è ancora meglio


----------



## dererumnatura (9 Febbraio 2007)

Fa. ha detto:


> Se invece vuoi suicidarti, ... ed hai qualche esitazione
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Balli un lento con me con questa musica di sottofondo?


----------



## Old Fa. (9 Febbraio 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Balli un lento con me con questa musica di sottofondo?


Caspita, ... ma scherzi ???? SUBITO ... ADESSO, ... anche trai post del forum  

	
	
		
		
	


	









Comunque ho trovato quella di migliore qualità e dell'epoca, ... insomma, gli anni 80

http://powerballads.imeem.com/video/QMxDCgou/chicago_hard_to_say_im_sorry/

Questa è proprio come me la ricordavo


----------



## dererumnatura (9 Febbraio 2007)

Fa. ha detto:


> Caspita, ... ma scherzi ???? SUBITO ... ADESSO, ... anche trai post del forum
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Bene..allora fai in modo che qui sul forum si abbassino le luci...e balliamo


----------



## dererumnatura (9 Febbraio 2007)

non sarà del 2007...
ma quando dice....

baciare le tue labbra che odorano di vento.....

in tutta la mia vita non ho provato mai..un bene così caro..un bene così vero....chi può fermare il fiume che corre verso il mare...le rondini nel cielo che vanno verso il sole...chi può cambiar l'amore...l'amore mio per me....DIO COME TI AMO


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8qCwpbOizkM


----------



## Old Fa. (9 Febbraio 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Bene..allora fai in modo che qui sul forum si abbassino le luci...e balliamo


Ma sai che figata che sarebbe, ... troppo magica la cosa, ...però possiamo diminuire la luce del desktop


----------



## dererumnatura (9 Febbraio 2007)

Fa. ha detto:


> Ma sai che figata che sarebbe, ... troppo magica la cosa, ...però possiamo diminuire la luce del desktop


 
fatto...senti...e al vino?ci pensi tu?


----------



## Old Fa. (9 Febbraio 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> non sarà del 2007...
> ma quando dice....
> 
> baciare le tue labbra che odorano di vento.....
> ...


Quasi da credere che non siano mai esistite queste storie   

	
	
		
		
	


	




   , ... ecco un viaggio in quel periodo lo farei, ... per vedere se davvero erano possibili amori così intensi


----------



## dererumnatura (9 Febbraio 2007)

Fa. ha detto:


> Quasi da credere che non siano mai esistite queste storie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
si che erano possibili...non eterni..ma possibilissimi nel momento in cui sono stati vissuti


----------



## Old Fa. (9 Febbraio 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> fatto...senti...e al vino?ci pensi tu?


No, ... niente vino, .... voglio essere perfettamente lucido,   

	
	
		
		
	


	





... questo è il "più bellissimo" lento che esista, ... almeno, ... per me.


----------



## dererumnatura (9 Febbraio 2007)

Fa. ha detto:


> No, ... niente vino, .... voglio essere perfettamente lucido,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
permettimi....io...prediligo questo....meraviglioso tango

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RUAPf_ccobc


----------



## dererumnatura (9 Febbraio 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> permettimi....io...prediligo questo....meraviglioso tango
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RUAPf_ccobc


 
è stupendo in questa versione di grace jones....lo adoro.....................

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xKC7fjZpJqE


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Febbraio 2007)

Fa. ha detto:


> L'ho trovata, ... sul genere romantico la mia è questa, ... anche se non capisco una sola parola di quello che "racconta" la cantante:
> 
> http://mv.it.music.yahoo.com/player.../it.music.yahoo.com/musicvideos/lists/top.asp


 

ma non è che stia raccontando che è innammorato di una persona diversa da lui.

E non solo sul palcoscenico?

ma tu l'inglese lo conosci bene e fai sto sforzo pigrone!


----------



## Old Fa. (10 Febbraio 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> permettimi....io...prediligo questo....meraviglioso tango
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RUAPf_ccobc


C'è un bellissimo Valzer, ... un'altro genere, ma mi piacerebbe ballarlo, ... almeno quello.

Aspetta, forse Miciolidia sa come si chiama. 

Miciolidia, non so se hai mai visto Profumo di Donna con Al Pacino ? Spero di sì.

C'è una scena dove i due protagonisti incontrano una ragazza in un bar lussuoso, e Al Pacino si propone per ballare il Valzer, appunto, con questa ragazza. 

La domanda è: come s'intitola il Valzer che ballano i due ? Daiiiiiii ... dovresti saperlo, ... credo


----------



## dererumnatura (10 Febbraio 2007)

Fa. ha detto:


> C'è un bellissimo Valzer, ... un'altro genere, ma mi piacerebbe ballarlo, ... almeno quello.
> 
> Aspetta, forse Miciolidia sa come si chiama.
> 
> ...


 
eccolo:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZFgYaeG9Qms


----------



## Old Fa. (10 Febbraio 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> eccolo:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZFgYaeG9Qms


*GRANDEEEEE !!!!!!!!!!!!*

Mitico (come dice Homer Simpson), ..... Anche il video, ... vabbè, ho il dvd, ... fantastico, ... non ho mai capito perchè trovo questo ballo  super romantico.


----------



## dererumnatura (10 Febbraio 2007)

Fa. ha detto:


> *GRANDEEEEE !!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> Mitico (come dice Homer Simpson), ..... Anche il video, ... vabbè, ho il dvd, ... fantastico, ... non ho mai capito perchè trovo questo ballo super romantico.


 
perchè è il non plus ultra dell'abbandono ai sensi...e..all'altro


il tango si chiama: POR UNA CABEZA


----------



## Rita (senzalogin) (10 Febbraio 2007)

*+ o -*

Dice + o -

La storia della mia vita
alla ricerca di ciò che è giusto
ma mi evita sempre
dolore nella mia anima
perchè sembra che ciò che è sbagliato
ami davvero la mia compagnia
Lui è pià di un uomo
e questo è più di amore
Il motivo per cui il cielo è blu
Le nuvole si addensano 
perchè me ne sono andata di nuovo
e con lui non posso essere sincera (o: non posso essergli fedele)
So che lui sa che sono infedele
e lo uccide dentro
sapere che sono felice con un qulche altro
lo vedo morire
Non voglio farlo più
Non voglio essere il motivo per cui
Ogni volta che esco dalla porta
lo vedo morire ancora un po' dentro
Non voglio ferirlo più
Non voglio portargli via la vita
Non voglio essere un'assassima
Lo sento nell'aria
Mentre mi faccio i capelli
e mi preparo per un altro appuntamento
un bacio sulla mia guancia
mentre lui con riluttanza mi chiede se farò tardi
Gli dico di no, che esco con le ragazze
Una bugua che non avrfei dovuto dire
perchè entrambi sappiamo
sove sto per andare
e lo sappiamo motlo bene

(Ripete una parte)

Il nostro amore, la sua fiducia
potrei a questo punto prendere una pistola
e puntargliela in testa
Farla finita
Non voglio farlo più


----------



## MariLea (10 Febbraio 2007)

> Bene..allora fai in modo che qui sul forum si abbassino le luci...e balliamo


_fate pure ragazzi..... accendo una candela...._
_ssssssssss........ 

	
	
		
		
	


	



_


----------



## Rebecca (10 Febbraio 2007)

*Per la precisione*



Rita (senzalogin) ha detto:


> Dice + o -
> 
> La storia della mia vita
> alla ricerca di ciò che è giusto
> ...


Mi riferivo a questa


Miciolidia ha detto:


> ma non è che stia raccontando che è innammorato di una persona diversa da lui.
> 
> E non solo sul palcoscenico?
> 
> ma tu l'inglese lo conosci bene e fai sto sforzo pigrone!


----------



## Old Fa. (10 Febbraio 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> perchè è il non plus ultra dell'abbandono ai sensi...e..all'altro


Ed in più è molto elegante come musica e come ballo, ... che sogno .....


----------



## Old grace (10 Febbraio 2007)

Fa. ha detto:


> Ed in più è molto elegante come musica e come ballo, ... che sogno .....


la mia, molto più dirty http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ztw4EiIVZXY
buonanotte cuccioli e scusate il disturbo


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Febbraio 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Mi riferivo a questa


 
Anvedi sta zoccola 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  mai fidarsi dei pianisti..mai...

scherzo.

grazie Rita..

	
	
		
		
	


	









ma com'è che mo ti trascini cosi..e suuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Rebecca (10 Febbraio 2007)

*Non sono io*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> Anvedi sta zoccola
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non sono io, è Cialtry. Il mio cavernicolo. Oddio, mio e della moglie, e dell'ex...
A me piace buonasera dottore.


----------



## dererumnatura (10 Febbraio 2007)

*per PERSA*

Questa è per te!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n-KPGh3wysw


----------



## Old Fa. (10 Febbraio 2007)

grace ha detto:


> la mia, molto più dirty http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ztw4EiIVZXY
> buonanotte cuccioli e scusate il disturbo


Bellissima, ... hanno fatto diverse canzoni molto carine.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Febbraio 2007)

*ehm*



dererumnatura ha detto:


> Questa è per te!
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n-KPGh3wysw


GRAZIEEE!
..non è proprio del 2007 

	
	
		
		
	


	














In questo periodo sto massacrando tutti con ...Come una canzone di Mogol e Battisti 

	
	
		
		
	


	



​


----------



## Rebecca (10 Febbraio 2007)

*Sembra vero*

_Insieme a te non ci sto più , guardo le nuvole lassuuuuuù
Cercavo in te la tenerezza che non ho
La comprensione che non so trovare in questo mondo stupido
Quella persona non sei più , quella persona non sei tuuuuuu
Finisce quaaaaaa , chi se ne va che male faaaaa!
Arrivederci amore ciao le nubi sono già più in laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaà
Finisce qua, chi se ne va che male faaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!
_
Però, che stonata.


----------



## Rebecca (10 Febbraio 2007)

*Un bel dì canteremo...*

First I was afraid
I was petrified
Kept thinking I could never live
without you by my side
But I spent so many nights
thinking how you did me wrong
I grew strong
I learned how to carry on
*and so you're back
from outer space
*I just walked in to find you here
with that sad look upon your face
I should have changed my stupid lock
I should have made you leave your key
If I had known for just one second
you'd be back to bother me
Go on now go walk out the door
just turn around now
'cause you're not welcome anymore
weren't you the one who tried to hurt me with goodbye
you think I'd crumble
you think I'd lay down and die
Oh no, not I
I will survive
as long as i know how to love
I know I will stay alive
I've got all my life to live
I've got all my love to give
and I'll survive
I will survive

It took all the strength I had
not to fall apart
kept trying hard to mend
the pieces of my broken heart
and I spent oh so many nights
just feeling sorry for myself
I used to cry
Now I hold my head up high
and you see me
somebody new
I'm not that chained up little person
still in love with you
and so you felt like dropping in
and just expect me to be free
now I'm saving all my loving
for someone who's loving me


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Febbraio 2007)

*oho..*



dererumnatura ha detto:


> Questa è per te!
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n-KPGh3wysw


Nello stessa pagina anche la scena finale del film  ..uaaaaaaa​


----------



## Old Fa. (10 Febbraio 2007)

Rita ... troppo simpatico il tuo cavernicolo.

Forse mi prendete a calci, ... a qualcuno piacevano gli ABBA ? Non erano proprio del mio periodo, ... ma mi piacevano molto


----------



## dererumnatura (10 Febbraio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Nello stessa pagina anche la scena finale del film ..uaaaaaaa​


 

ho visto....sono senza parole


----------



## Rebecca (10 Febbraio 2007)

*Abba*



Fa. ha detto:


> Rita ... troppo simpatico il tuo cavernicolo.
> 
> Forse mi prendete a calci, ... a qualcuno piacevano gli ABBA ? Non erano proprio del mio periodo, ... ma mi piacevano molto


Mamma mia, here I go again
My my, how can I resist you?
Mamma mia, does it show again?
My my, just how much I've missed you
Yes, I've been brokenhearted
Blue since the day we parted
Why, why did I ever let you go?
Mamma mia, now I really know,
My my, I could never let you go.


----------



## dererumnatura (10 Febbraio 2007)

Fa. ha detto:


> Rita ... troppo simpatico il tuo cavernicolo.
> 
> Forse mi prendete a calci, ... a qualcuno piacevano gli ABBA ? Non erano proprio del mio periodo, ... ma mi piacevano molto


 
Ho la raccolta....degli ABBA....


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GS8ulQmz130


----------



## Old Fa. (10 Febbraio 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Ho la raccolta....degli ABBA....
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GS8ulQmz130


Mi prendi in giro ?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Davvero ?


----------



## dererumnatura (10 Febbraio 2007)

Fa. ha detto:


> Mi prendi in giro ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Davvero. ho la raccolta da anni...ormai è consumata..pensa che sono 2 cassette ancora..nemmeno CD:.....audiocassette...


----------



## Old Fa. (10 Febbraio 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Davvero. ho la raccolta da anni...ormai è consumata..pensa che sono 2 cassette ancora..nemmeno CD:.....audiocassette...


Io invece ho fatto la mia solita cazzata, avevo regalato i dischi perchè piacevano ad una mia ragazza, ... e poi mi sono pentito perchè non potevo più sentirli: che imbecille che sono, ... ovvio che se li regalo, ....  dopo non li posso più ascoltare io   

	
	
		
		
	


	





La mia preferita era questa: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wR6H-LfKOpk


----------



## Maschio (10 Febbraio 2007)

*Link*

E se oltre ai link mettete giusto una righina di titolo? Non ci ho capito nulla di questo thread!!!  Infatti i link non mi si aprono (proxyle urbano).
A me, comunque, ha fatto piacere il ritorno di luca carboni. E poi concordo sugli scissor sister


----------



## Old grace (10 Febbraio 2007)

Maschio ha detto:


> E se oltre ai link mettete giusto una righina di titolo? Non ci ho capito nulla di questo thread!!!  Infatti i link non mi si aprono (proxyle urbano).
> A me, comunque, ha fatto piacere il ritorno di luca carboni. E poi concordo sugli scissor sister


hai ragione maschietto ... 
la mia è  *Scar Tissue - Red Hot Chili Peppers*
tò ti posto pure il testo:

Scar tissue that I wish you saw 
Sarcastic mister know it all 
Close your eyes and I’ll kiss you ’cause 
With the birds I’ll share 
With the birds I’ll share 
This lonely view 
With the birds I’ll share 
This lonely view 

Push me up against the wall 
Young Kentucky girl in a push-up bra 
Fallin’ all over myself 
To lick your heart and taste your health ’cause 
With the birds I’ll share 
This lonely view... 

Blood loss in a bathroom stall 
Southern girl with a scarlet drawl 
Wave good-bye to ma and pa ’cause 
With the birds I’ll share 
With the birds I’ll share 
This lonely view 
With the birds I’ll share 
This lonely view 

Soft spoken with a broken jaw 
Step outside but not to brawl 
Autumn’s sweet we call it fall 
I’ll make it to the moon if I have to crawl and 
With the birds I’ll share 
This lonely view... 

Scar tissue that I wish you saw 
Sarcastic mister know it all 
Close your eyes and I’ll kiss you ’cause 
With the birds I’ll share 
With the birds I’ll share 
This lonely view 
With the birds I’ll share 
This lonely view...


----------



## Iris (10 Febbraio 2007)

*canzoni*

Concordo su Luca Carboni (lo conosco bene tra le altre cose)
E poi Bersani, Nannini e naturalmente Vasco.


----------



## Maschio (10 Febbraio 2007)

*Wow*

Grazie Grace!!! Conosco i redhot, mi piace quase tutto di loro e questa che hai messo è veramente carina! In questo periodo, però, sarà la crisi acuta di romanticismo che mi ha colto quest'anno al posto dell'influenza, prediligo la musica italiana, quella di radioitalia, quella coi testi alla baglioni buaaaaaaaa...quelli con la lacrima tra gli optional del cd, quelli....sigh sigh...che poi non puoi fare a meno di prendere la mano di lei, guardarla negli occhi e.....Buaaaaaaaa!!!



grace ha detto:


> hai ragione maschietto ...
> la mia è  *Scar Tissue - Red Hot Chili Peppers*
> tò ti posto pure il testo:
> 
> ...


----------



## Maschio (10 Febbraio 2007)

*Iris*

L'ultimo che hai detto, quello con la V, ti pare questo il modo di pronunciarlo? Così, invano? Io non mi ero azzardato, e arrivi tu e te lo lasci scappare così, con questa vergogonosa noncuranza? Ennnnooo èhhh 



Iris ha detto:


> Concordo su Luca Carboni (lo conosco bene tra le altre cose)
> E poi Bersani, Nannini e naturalmente Vasco.


----------



## Old grace (10 Febbraio 2007)

Maschio ha detto:


> Grazie Grace!!! Conosco i redhot, mi piace quase tutto di loro e questa che hai messo è veramente carina! In questo periodo, però, sarà la crisi acuta di romanticismo che mi ha colto quest'anno al posto dell'influenza, prediligo la musica italiana, quella di radioitalia, quella coi testi alla baglioni buaaaaaaaa...quelli con la lacrima tra gli optional del cd, quelli....sigh sigh...che poi non puoi fare a meno di prendere la mano di lei, guardarla negli occhi e.....Buaaaaaaaa!!!


*With the birds I’ll share this lonely view... *
quasta frase racconta la crisi acuta di romanticismo per me stessa che mi coglie quando viaggio da sola! amo viaggiare da sola!!
ciao maschio, buon we, parto!


----------



## Iris (10 Febbraio 2007)

*Maschio*



Maschio ha detto:


> L'ultimo che hai detto, quello con la V, ti pare questo il modo di pronunciarlo? Così, invano? Io non mi ero azzardato, e arrivi tu e te lo lasci scappare così, con questa vergogonosa noncuranza? Ennnnooo èhhh


Ci sei stato tu in devoto pellegrinaggio vicino Modena, davanti alla dimora del mito? Io Ho avvicinato gli Stadio solo per vedere le acustiche che suonano per LUI:


----------



## Maschio (10 Febbraio 2007)

*Buon viaggio!*

Beata te. Buon viaggio! Anche io amo viaggiare, anzi amo il viaggio. Della meta non mi frega un tubo. Buon romanticismo 



grace ha detto:


> *With the birds I’ll share this lonely view... *
> quasta frase racconta la crisi acuta di romanticismo per me stessa che mi coglie quando viaggio da sola! amo viaggiare da sola!!
> ciao maschio, buon we, parto!


----------



## Fedifrago (10 Febbraio 2007)

*Per il 2006..*

Elisa...gli ostacoli del cuore

La nannini.. sei nell'anima


----------



## Maschio (10 Febbraio 2007)

*Iris*

Ci sono stato. E sono pure scappato di casa per andare a vederlo in un locale di bologna (non ricordo il nome)...eravamo pochi, 4 gatti. Erano i tempi di colpa d'alfredo. Dio che ricordi! Mi ha svezzato!!!



Iris ha detto:


> Ci sei stato tu in devoto pellegrinaggio vicino Modena, davanti alla dimora del mito? Io Ho avvicinato gli Stadio solo per vedere le acustiche che suonano per LUI:


----------



## Maschio (10 Febbraio 2007)

*Elisa*

Trotto, Elisa piace anche a me. Quella canzone la stanno trasformando in un tormentone ma è bellissima. Sarà la romantichite di cui sopra?



trottolino ha detto:


> Elisa...gli ostacoli del cuore
> 
> La nannini.. sei nell'anima


----------



## Iris (10 Febbraio 2007)

*Trottolino*

Elisa mi ha deluso... NON SI CANTA CON QUEL RINNEGATO DI LIGABUE!!!


----------



## Iris (10 Febbraio 2007)

*Maschio*



Maschio ha detto:


> Ci sono stato. E sono pure scappato di casa per andare a vederlo in un locale di bologna (non ricordo il nome)...eravamo pochi, 4 gatti. Erano i tempi di colpa d'alfredo. Dio che ricordi! Mi ha svezzato!!!


Quel locale é stato chiuso!!!


----------



## Maschio (10 Febbraio 2007)

*Iris*

Ti ricordi il nome? Io ricordo solo che lui cazzeggiava di continuo...e beveva!!!



Iris ha detto:


> Quel locale é stato chiuso!!!


----------



## Maschio (10 Febbraio 2007)

*Il Liga*

...sta sui maroni anche a me, ma la canzone di elisa è bella lo stesso.
Col liga sono fermo a non è tempo per noi (non ricordo il titolo dell'album), poi ho perso la sintonia. Poi ha fatto delle dichiarazioni a proposito di massimo riva che hanno fatto sì che mi si collocasse definitivamente sulle palle a mo' di scimmia urlatrice!



Iris ha detto:


> Elisa mi ha deluso... NON SI CANTA CON QUEL RINNEGATO DI LIGABUE!!!


----------



## Iris (10 Febbraio 2007)

*Maschio*

Adesso no. Credo che parliamo dello stesso posto!
Lui ormai non si vede più e dicono cazzeggi meno.
Per il resto tutti, Carboni, Curreri e Co, Cremonini bevono come spugne. 
Ma Bologna è cambiata.


----------



## Maschio (10 Febbraio 2007)

*Bologna*

...non la conosco abbastanza. Io però l'adoro sempre. So che cremonini è fuori come un terrazzo a cortina!



Iris ha detto:


> Adesso no. Credo che parliamo dello stesso posto!
> Lui ormai non si vede più e dicono cazzeggi meno.
> Per il resto tutti, Carboni, Curreri e Co, Cremonini bevono come spugne.
> Ma Bologna è cambiata.


----------



## Fedifrago (10 Febbraio 2007)

Se andate in pellegrinaggio a Zocca, consiglio di andare alla trattoria vicino al santuario della Verrucchia (appena fuori paese) a mangiare i borlenghi...son i più buoni dell'Appennino!!


----------



## Maschio (10 Febbraio 2007)

*Trotto*

Ho preso nota.



trottolino ha detto:


> Se andate in pellegrinaggio a Zocca, consiglio di andare alla trattoria vicino al santuario della Verrucchia (appena fuori paese) a mangiare i borlenghi...son i più buoni dell'Appennino!!


----------



## Iris (10 Febbraio 2007)

*trotto*



trottolino ha detto:


> Se andate in pellegrinaggio a Zocca, consiglio di andare alla trattoria vicino al santuario della Verrucchia (appena fuori paese) a mangiare i borlenghi...son i più buoni dell'Appennino!!



Quale dici? iO ne ho viste almeno due su quella strada.


----------



## Fedifrago (10 Febbraio 2007)

*Iris*

Quando arrivi a Zocca provenendo da Modena, sulla destra si vede subito su una collinetta il santuario e di fronte quasi collegato con una filare di alberi trovi la trattoria


----------



## Bruja (10 Febbraio 2007)

*E..........*

Dove le andate a mangiare le tigelle e il gnocco fritto migliore...............giusto per sapere???
Bruja

p.s. guardate che quanto a bere non se ne salva uno dai tempi di Morandi............ la Buton voleva farlo consumatore onorario!


----------



## Fedifrago (10 Febbraio 2007)

*Tigelle...*

Le migliori tigelle, fatte con farina integrale (consiglio vivamente di prendere anche la cacciatora da metterci insieme  

	
	
		
		
	


	




    ) si mangiano a Valle di Serramazzoni, nella Trattoria di Valle che si trova proprio di fronte alla chiesa.

Ci si arriva partendo da Modena e prendendo la fondovalle in direzione pavullo.

La miglior combinazione gnocco-tigelle la si trova sempre in quella zona, a Torre Maina, seguire le indicazioni per "La Siberia" (non è uno scherzo!!).


----------



## Iris (10 Febbraio 2007)

*Bruja*



Bruja ha detto:


> Dove le andate a mangiare le tigelle e il gnocco fritto migliore...............giusto per sapere???
> Bruja
> 
> p.s. guardate che quanto a bere non se ne salva uno dai tempi di Morandi............ la Buton voleva farlo consumatore onorario!


guarda...tra poco devo andarci...ti faccio sapere.


----------



## Bruja (10 Febbraio 2007)

*Trottolino*



trottolino ha detto:


> Le migliori tigelle, fatte con farina integrale (consiglio vivamente di prendere anche la cacciatora da metterci insieme
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Per Serra sono d'accordo, tuttavia tper il gnocco............. c'è un posto a Castellarano che è ancora fra i migliori.
Bruja

p.s. Quando andavo a Serra o a Pavullo, anche se era più lunga, mi piaceva passare per la Via Giardini.......... qualche sera si andava al Gatto Verde, ...........ma parlo di parecchi anni fa.


----------



## Old Vulvia (12 Febbraio 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> _fate pure ragazzi..... accendo una candela...._
> _ssssssssss........
> 
> 
> ...


Che bella atmosfera romantica che si era creata, vero?

Mi ritorna in mente una vecchia canzone dei Mazzy Star "Fade into you".. wow..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r-IEBF7_FOY


----------



## Fedifrago (12 Febbraio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Per Serra sono d'accordo, tuttavia tper il gnocco............. c'è un posto a Castellarano che è ancora fra i migliori.
> Bruja
> 
> p.s. Quando andavo a Serra o a Pavullo, anche se era più lunga, mi piaceva passare per la Via Giardini.......... qualche sera si andava al Gatto Verde, ...........ma parlo di parecchi anni fa.


Ormai il Gatto verde ha cambiato completamente genere...infrequentabile direi   

	
	
		
		
	


	





A Valle ci si arriva anche dalla Via Giardini passando per Serra, ma tanto per darti un'idea della strada....considera che ci facevano le prove speciali del rally!!! (E mò si scatena Fun!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




    )


----------



## Miciolidia (12 Febbraio 2007)

trottolino ha detto:


> Ormai il Gatto verde ha cambiato completamente genere...infrequentabile direi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
che facevi tu ?


----------



## Iris (12 Febbraio 2007)

*trottolo*

E mica solo lui, piace pure a me!!!


----------



## Fedifrago (12 Febbraio 2007)

*Ehmmm...*

Diamo a Cesare quel che è di Cesare...e a Fun quel che è di Fun!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





La mia esperienza (parliamo di più di vent'anni fa eh!) è limitata a una "prova speciale" come navigatore su....una cinquecento cabrio!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Avete presente ...mezza a sinistra...poi veloce a destra...con la doppietta fra l'una  e l'altra e quasi su due ruote in certi punti ??


----------



## Iris (12 Febbraio 2007)

*trottolo*

NO.


----------



## Fedifrago (12 Febbraio 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> NO.


Beh...meglio per te!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





(La doppietta era quella manovra che si doveva fare per scalare le marce visto che il cambio non era sincronizzato nella 500...quanto al resto..erano le indicazioni per anticipare al pilota come erano le curve prossime venture!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




    )


----------



## Iris (12 Febbraio 2007)

*trottolo*

la doppietta so cosa e. NOn ho mai guidato una cinquecento.


----------



## Lettrice (12 Febbraio 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> la doppietta so cosa e. NOn ho mai guidato una cinquecento.


Parlando di Fiat500... mi e' automaticamente venuta in mente la canzone di Elio e le storie tese.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	

























Chi la conosce?


----------



## Miciolidia (12 Febbraio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Parlando di Fiat500... mi e' automaticamente venuta in mente la canzone di Elio e le storie tese....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
già rido...


----------



## Lettrice (12 Febbraio 2007)

Fa. ha detto:


> Quali canzoni vi sono piaciute, ..... in modo particolare quest'anno ?
> 
> Quelle nuovissime ancora meglio


La mia fissazione per quest'anno sono stati loro

http://www.arcticmonkeys.com/

Mi fanno ammattire... specie il cantante che anche se forse troppo giovane per me...na bottarella gliela darei volentieri 

	
	
		
		
	


	









La canzone s'intitola Mardy Bum...dedicata a "la Mamma"... infatti mi ricorda la faccia incazzata nera di mia madre quando puntualmente mi veniva a raccattare e salvare da chissa quale casino 

	
	
		
		
	


	








    ... gia' mi viene un po' di nostalgia... bhe' mi consolo perche' tra qualche anno Mardy Bum saro' io... e andro' io a salvare mia figlia da chissa' quale casino... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Non ho l'accesso a youtube... xche' la ghestapo mi blocca ma magari da qualche parte potreste anche sentirla... a me piace tanto 

	
	
		
		
	


	





MARDY BUM

Now then Mardy Bum
I see your frown
And it's like looking down the barrel of a gun
And it goes off
And out come all these words
Oh there's a very pleasant side to you
A side I much prefer 

It's one that laughs and jokes around
Remember cuddles in the kitchen
Yeah, to get things off the ground
And it was up, up and away
Oh, but it's right hard to remember
That on a day like today when you're all argumentative
And you've got the face on 

Well now then Mardy Bum
Oh I'm in trouble again, aren't I?
I thought as much
Cause you turned over there
Pulling that silent disappointment face
The one that I can't bear 

Can't we laugh and joke around
Remember cuddles in the kitchen
Yeah, to get things off the ground
And it was up, up and away
Oh, but it's right hard to remember
That on a day like today when you're all argumentative
And you've got the face on 

Yeah I'm sorry I was late
Well I missed the train
And then the traffic was a state
And I can't be arsed to carry on in this debate
That reoccurs, oh when you say I don't care
Well of course I do, yeah I clearly do! 

So laugh and joke around
Remember cuddles in the kitchen
Yeah, to get things off the ground
And it was up, up and away
Still it's right hard to remember
That on a day like today when you're all argumentative
And you've got the face on

top


----------



## Bruja (13 Febbraio 2007)

*Trotty*

Io parlo di una ventina di anni fa abbondanti............quindi adesso immagino sia tutto cambiato.
Ormai non credo si ritrovi più quel tempo......... 
Bruja


----------



## Old grace (14 Febbraio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Io parlo di una ventina di anni fa abbondanti............quindi adesso immagino sia tutto cambiato.
> Ormai non credo si ritrovi più quel tempo.........
> Bruja


e adesso mi spiegate cosa sono le tigelle?


----------



## Fedifrago (14 Febbraio 2007)

*Ok Ok...*



grace ha detto:


> e adesso mi spiegate cosa sono le tigelle?


Leggi qui...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





http://www.traditionalfood.it/prodotti.asp?id=36&idd=8


----------



## Old grace (14 Febbraio 2007)

trottolino ha detto:


> Leggi qui...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mi sembrano proprio buone.
'avvolta tra due foglie di castagno o di noce', che bello!


----------



## Fedifrago (14 Febbraio 2007)

grace ha detto:


> mi sembrano proprio buone.
> 'avvolta tra due foglie di castagno o di noce', che bello!


Ehmmm..quello era il modo "antico" di cuocerle...oggi si usano tigelliere in ghisa (che però in genere han il caratteristico disegno della stella a sei punte) da mettere direttamente sul fornello o anche quelle con pietra refrattaria elettrica..  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Sulla bontà, nulla da dire!!


----------



## Lettrice (14 Febbraio 2007)

Potreste smettere di parlare di cibo?

Sopratutto se non da me reperibile


----------



## Old grace (14 Febbraio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Potreste smettere di parlare di cibo?
> 
> Sopratutto se non da me reperibile


ma va là che c'hai il tuo bel klapstuk da sbocconcellare


----------



## Old grace (14 Febbraio 2007)

trottolino ha detto:


> Ehmmm..quello era il modo "antico" di cuocerle...oggi si usano tigelliere in ghisa (che però in genere han il caratteristico disegno della stella a sei punte) da mettere direttamente sul fornello o anche quelle con pietra refrattaria elettrica..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


uffa!! nessuno che le cucini alla antica?


----------



## Fedifrago (14 Febbraio 2007)

grace ha detto:


> uffa!! nessuno che le cucini alla antica?








   ...

Ma solo per occasioni... speciali!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Ma per chi vorrei io oggi...la vedo dura!!


----------



## Bruja (14 Febbraio 2007)

*Lettrice*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Potreste smettere di parlare di cibo?
> 
> Sopratutto se non da me reperibile


SI' MA QUANTO A BURRO E PATATE............. hai voglia!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (14 Febbraio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> SI' MA QUANTO A BURRO E PATATE............. hai voglia!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ora hai capito xche' quel bimbo sta ancora la' col ditino?...


----------



## Bruja (14 Febbraio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> ora hai capito xche' quel bimbo sta ancora la' col ditino?...


Tu guarda cosa a può portare avere una falange obesa?!  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Old grace (14 Febbraio 2007)

trottolino ha detto:


> ...
> 
> Ma solo per occasioni... speciali!!
> 
> ...


chi vorresti tu oggi? mi sa che non conosco la tua storia, mi linki il thread?


----------



## Lettrice (14 Febbraio 2007)

Visto ora mi avete fatto venire fame... e l'unica cosa decente dove mi trovo e' un frappuccino allo starbucks... ma io vorrei una piadina rucola, mozzarella e crudo!!!!!!!!


----------



## MariLea (14 Febbraio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Visto ora mi avete fatto venire fame... e l'unica cosa decente dove mi trovo e' un frappuccino allo starbucks... ma io vorrei una piadina rucola, mozzarella e crudo!!!!!!!!


meglio il frappuccino che ti fa pure bene..
l'altra roba ti fa venire sete... e poi coi mix che ti bevi tu.. lassa perde


----------

